# Land Raiders



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

Firstly woo, my first topic. This is where people tell me ive done it wrong or its in the wrong place...

Anyway to business. 2 of my friends are investing in Land Raiders (Chaos and Black Templar) and I was wondering what advise you could give for taking these fellas out.

Im playing an Imperial Guard army and will be fielding a HWT with 3 lascannons, a Leman Russ, a Demolisher and a Basilisk as well as the usual IG gubbins. Im slightly limited in budget (gf has me saving for a house damn her!) so I cant invest in a large number of units. Any recommendations?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lascannons work just fine, and it can be as quick as a single shot. I recently took out an opponent's Land Raider with my first shot of the game - one shot kill from a Necron Heavy Destroyer. The Heavy Destroyer is basically just a lascannon on a jetbike, so if you already have 3 lascannon in your army you should be fine.


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats reassuring to hear, cheers! Is it worth me chasing one with my Demolisher tank?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

If it's nearby, sure, but watch those lascannons, they're nasty nasty buggers.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't know much about IG, but you should think about how you will protect your lascannon guys. If you use quite large units then it should be ok, but otherwise the new wound allocation system is going to hurt your heavy weapon teams. Do you have any idea of what pattern Land Raider your opponents will use?


----------



## Saxon (Jun 23, 2008)

massed firepower with redundency of guns - by that I mean don;t just have one 3 lascannon hwt team - take a lascannon in each infantry unit too - or take 3 lascannons as an anti-tank support squad for your HQ too (lascannons are also good for anti MC work).

make sure you deploy, manouver so that multiple lascannons have a shot to the target - as 50% will miss

I've had good luck with deepstriking (via drop troops doctrine) veteran squads and command squads with 3 or 4 meltaguns against landraiders

another one is 5 man veteran squads with a lascannon - infiltrate last- setting up nice first turn shot v heavy armour (plus best BS in the guard army)

finally the other version I like for anti-raider - 5 man veteran units with 3 melta guns - very nice if you get first turn = dead landraider

I wouldn't bother chasing landraiders with ordanance as the scatter can be really annoying - these weapons are much better employed on big squads of infantry (but worth a shot at the vehicle if there are no other targets)


----------



## bobafett012 (Jun 14, 2008)

Saxon said:


> massed firepower with redundency of guns - by that I mean don;t just have one 3 lascannon hwt team - take a lascannon in each infantry unit too - or take 3 lascannons as an anti-tank support squad for your HQ too (lascannons are also good for anti MC work).
> 
> make sure you deploy, manouver so that multiple lascannons have a shot to the target - as 50% will miss
> 
> ...


honestly saxon is correct. i play a really good IG commander and he has a really hard time taking out my raiders(i play deathwing and run 2 in 1850+ ames) and he runs ALOT of las cannons, and generally 3 demolishers.

with IG shooting being not the best, on top of needing 5's to glance and 6's to pen isn't the easiest rolls to make, AND with 5th edition, glances will not kill a raider(unless its ap 1 weapon and then you need a 6 i believe). anyways you will need more elements to take out LR's and other heavy tanks than 3 las cannons otherwise that crusader will roll up on your squads and shoot its impressive 12 rerollable shots, 4 rerollable and rending shots, and 1 str 8 ap1 shot and pretty much wipe out a squad a round


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lascannons or the cheeky infantry command squad with meta bombs (it was hilarious:laugh: when it happened)


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

takin the light infantry doctrine can help, especialy since you're on a budget and taking doctrines can beef up your army without actualy having to buy more models. aside from that there's somethin nice about infiltrating las cannons


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking of giving a special weapons support squad melta guns and just drop them in. 

Also if I take the lascannons as part of a anti tank support squad to my hq that would mean I get to deploy them last. Hmmm lining up a nice shot on the Landy at the start of a battle would be amusing. 

Lastly would the sharpshooter doctrine apply to a heavy weapons crew? Re rolling those ones could be useful.


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

sharpshooters is awesome


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as I know, Sharpshooters applies to all weapons carried or manned by infantry. So yes. The only thing it doesn't affect is tanks.

-Dirge


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Lascannons, use sparingly though, you don't want to waste an entire Heavy Weapons Platoon. I wouldn't suggest chasing with the demolisher unless it's real close.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Well ure tanks and lascannons will probaly do it ,Basilisks are great land raider killers as long as U are lucky with a scatter dice.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

I heard something about doctrines no longer being around in 5th edition. Is this correct?


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

If your chaos friend takes daemonic possession with his land raider, well that means anything short of immobilization or destroying it can't stop the thing.


----------



## bobafett012 (Jun 14, 2008)

NorthernTau said:


> I heard something about doctrines no longer being around in 5th edition. Is this correct?


that is what they are saying, no more doctrines.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you're all missing something very important about both the target and the shooter.

the Landraider is a transport. Probably transporting some expensive models inside.

the imperial guard field ordnance, Ordnance can Annihilate vehicles, meaning vehicle explodes 6 inches, and all models inside take wounds and get no saves.

you should have a s10 ap2 (or maybe 1) ordnance in there somewhere.

ordnance also gets to roll 2 dice take highest for vehicle damage. so youve got a good chance of annihilating that BTcruiser or ChaosPimpwagon


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

I put berserkers in my land raider, get as close as possible to an enemy unit, unload zerkers, then furious charge them.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kit out some Shaffers last chancers with meltas and deep strike - with them behind the enemies lines you can toast away!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I regularly field land raiders and although I have lost them to basilisks etc the only thing that frightens me would be more las cannons with sharp shooters doctrine.

For them I would make sure i was hidden for first turn, but not for a tank or two.


----------



## Genki (Jun 17, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Kit out some Shaffers last chancers with meltas and deep strike - with them behind the enemies lines you can toast away!


I tried dropping a special weapons team with Meltas but unfortunately they all ended up landing on my friends troops. WHOOPS!

I was thinking of using a Leman Russ Vanquisher with its funky anti tank shells (strength + 2d6). 

Ive probably got this wrong but factoring in the weapon skill I have a 1 in 2 chance to hit and then a 6 in 12 chance to get at least a glancing. This means I then have a 1 in 4 of stopping the Land Raider in its tracks.

Seeing as my other friend likes to use Hammerheads this tank would be quite useful albeit slightly costly. (1 in 3 chance to stop that if I hit it dead on?)


----------

